# Soap packaging recycled stock paper



## MatthewDM (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi!  I like my packaging design but want to use recycled stock paper that is the same color that I have now (link below).  Anyone know of a good online vendor for recycled stock paper?

www.thedrunkengoat.etsy.com


----------



## Soapsense (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.paperandmore.com/recycled-cardstock


----------



## MatthewDM (Oct 5, 2014)

soapsense said:


> http://www.paperandmore.com/recycled-cardstock



perfect thanks!


----------

